
Colossal Water Battery Reduces University’s Energy Expenses - tokstesla
http://boomvibes.com/colossal-water-battery-reduces-universitys-energy-expenses/
======
mdorazio
From the title, I thought it would be a pumped-storage system basically using
gravity as the energy medium. They're instead using it as a thermal system and
cooling the water for use in air conditioning. It's an interesting setup for
areas where AC is almost always needed.

